

Different password encryption implementations - ziad-saab
https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=encryptPassword&type=Code&ref=searchresults

======
ziad-saab
One of my favourite ones:

    
    
      public static function encryptPassword($password) {
        return strrev(sha1(strtolower($password)).sha1(strtoupper($password)));
      }

